# Easter event discussion!



## Bcat (Mar 29, 2018)

The event is scheduled to start in a few hours! Go get them eggies 
And come back here to discuss


----------



## ESkill (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm super excited!


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 29, 2018)

What kind of event is it?


----------



## ESkill (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm not even mad when I miss a catch because the animation is so cute.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 30, 2018)

Oh for goodness sake ten minutes in and I’m already stressed. One caught from five spawned. Purple cloud of DOOM and DISAPPOINTMENT is giving me gaming PTSD. I HATE the catch rate in gardening events. And I HATE that it takes three hours to grow plants.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 30, 2018)

Oh boy.  Let the torture begin. :/


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 30, 2018)

Occasionally it’s not quite as bad and you catch a few more that have been shared. The spawn rate seems pretty bad though. But we all know the ropes and hopefully we will all make it to the end.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Mar 30, 2018)

I haven't been playing recently so my special catalog looks like a desert but today I am determined to get all of the Easter items!! Probably going to fail in the end, but it's about the journey, not the destination  (wow)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2018)

Oh god I knew it'd be another one of these. Can they just stop their diarrhea with gardening events already??


----------



## allainah (Mar 30, 2018)

This even is sooo cute ;_; & the catch rates have been pretty easy for me so far? i completed like 7 quests already.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 30, 2018)

ESkill said:


> I'm not even mad when I miss a catch because the animation is so cute.



I was thinking this! XD

Also, for you who struggle. I would plant like 10 or so seeds and leave the rest spots with flowers for people to share theirs. I guess that wouldn't feel dissapointing with having to wait 3 hours for the flowers to grow and not being able to catch what you grew so you wasted 3 hours.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 30, 2018)

The catch rate so far has been not bad for me. 


So far I’ve had 2 batches of 5 eggs like this and caught all of both!

However I had a glitch where a friend had left me some eggs and when I went to catch them the game crashed and when I got back in they were gone


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 30, 2018)

i caught 2 out of the first 5 that were given to me.

:')


----------



## NobbyXI (Mar 30, 2018)

At least it won't be as tedious, planting and harvesting every flower one-by-one >___<


----------



## ESkill (Mar 30, 2018)

My catch rate has been pretty good, I think I'm averaging about 80%. The spawn rate for the floral seems a little low though. So far this is my favorite gardening event,  Zipper's attitude and the cute scramblers make up for any stress or disappointment. I'm enjoying it immensely so far.


----------



## Flare (Mar 30, 2018)

I already got 23 striped scramblers. 




Either I'm very lucky or the catch rate of the eggs are higher compared to the past catchable items.


----------



## Roald_fan (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm having flashbacks from my childhood and watching U.S. Acres. 



Anyhow, this is alright and the prizes seem cute, but I wasn't really ready for another gardening event, either.  My plan had been to leave the same flowers blooming for the foreseeable future and focus on other aspects of the game, but here I am with this, lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 30, 2018)

My catch rates are actually pretty good so far!  I think I caught about 80% of the scramblers that spawned the first time around, which was quite a lot.  I hope my luck keeps up throughout the event, because I want those items very, _very_ much lol.


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 30, 2018)

I should be done today or at the latest tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 30, 2018)

My catch rate is improving. I got off to a rocky start but it’s not as bad as the butterflies. Also loving the scramblers they are so cute!


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 30, 2018)

luckily i don't care for all the rewards so i am not stressing it like i did for the lotte and leif events. but i am tired of gardening events.


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 30, 2018)

Yay.. I finished this half in one day...good thing cause it's going to be a busy weekend!!!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 30, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> View attachment 215615
> 
> Yay.. I finished this half in one day...good thing cause it's going to be a busy weekend!!!



You are having much better luck than I am!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I’m kind of annoyed that so many of the rewards are resources and essences. I’d much rather have leaf tickets or more plant food or the best would be more special items. I’m sick of having to sell my extra resources and I’m happy with my amenities as they are so not collecting essences right now.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 30, 2018)

My catchrates on the floral scramblers aren’t very good at all. I get maybe 1 in 5. I hope they pick up soon >.<


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 31, 2018)

Bcat said:


> My catchrates on the floral scramblers aren’t very good at all. I get maybe 1 in 5. I hope they pick up soon >.<


It’s really inconsistent for me; sometimes it’s dreadful like one in five and other times it’s a bit better like three in five. I seem to catch more if they are shared.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2018)

Yeah the balance of actually catching is way too uneven. Either increase the egg spawn from flowers or make it easier to catch them gdi


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2018)

I can't believe this.  I had a completely full garden of both kinds of scramblers and I only missed like 4 or 5!  I don't know if I'm just very lucky or what.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Mar 31, 2018)

I plant 10 pink flowers and 10 Orange flowers so I get 20 in total. Today I wake up and see that out of those 20, only 6 scramblers spawn???

I planted them at like 10 pm last night so I don't know if coming back after more than 3 hours has anything to do with it... But how am I supposed to be motivated to do this event if they're gonna do it like tHIS


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 31, 2018)

SpookyMemes said:


> I plant 10 pink flowers and 10 Orange flowers so I get 20 in total. Today I wake up and see that out of those 20, only 6 scramblers spawn???
> 
> I planted them at like 10 pm last night so I don't know if coming back after more than 3 hours has anything to do with it... But how am I supposed to be motivated to do this event if they're gonna do it like tHIS



My spawn rate isn't good either. You should try getting them also by sharing with your friends so they share with you. Leave some flowers blooming and grow seeds in rest of spaces. I'm almost done thanks to people sharing with me.


----------



## Jailene (Mar 31, 2018)

I finished with the striped scramblers, but now I am trying to get the orange roses and there is definitely a difficulty spike. I'm sharing like 70 pink roses with random people. I only have three friends on the game and all three are sadly inactive so I'm kinda at a disadvantage here.


----------



## x0xindy (Mar 31, 2018)

I don't understand how this works at all. I haven't the slightest clue what I'm looking for :[


----------



## Ras (Mar 31, 2018)

Plant pink or orange heart flowers. You get the seeds from doing favors for animals (there are a few other ways). When they bloom, you’ll get scramblers on the roses. Catch them. Now, no scramblers will ever spawn from those roses again (your friends can place some there, though), so pull those flowers and repeat the cycle.



Jailene said:


> I only have three friends on the game and all three are sadly inactive so I'm kinda at a disadvantage here.



You should really friend anybody you come across on the four main areas. Check out their camps to see if they are active players, but friend most of them. It makes the game more fun and you will get a lot more help that way. I have almost hit my friend limit and I’m nearly done with the first half of this event. Friends keep me watered and fill out my scrambler count.


----------



## allainah (Mar 31, 2018)

Jailene said:


> I finished with the striped scramblers, but now I am trying to get the orange roses and there is definitely a difficulty spike. I'm sharing like 70 pink roses with random people. I only have three friends on the game and all three are sadly inactive so I'm kinda at a disadvantage here.



you can add me on PC if you want! i'm always active & i'll share my floral scramblers with you 
8431-2427-494


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 31, 2018)

x0xindy said:


> I don't understand how this works at all. I haven't the slightest clue what I'm looking for :[



Do you mean the BTforum egg hunt? Coz I don’t even slightly get what it’s all about. But you have an egg?


----------



## Skwee (Mar 31, 2018)

I am having so much trouble catching florals. Kind people keep giving me striped but I?m overflowing with those! The florals tho are driving me crazy!


----------



## busy.crossing (Apr 1, 2018)

First BT Forum easter event and I have no idea what's going on....I love the clues though and am just waiting for the eggies to appear I guess

EDIT: See, I don't play Pocket Camp - so sory this post is not on topic! I didn't realise until I saw people talking about flowers


----------



## Skwee (Apr 1, 2018)

Hit me up with some floral scramblers?
Please?! I stink at catching them - have missed the last 6 and I only need one more
18992857356
TIA so much


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm sick of gardening events but at least this one is super-cute and I love Zipper, the scramblers, and the animations!

I'm so glad we can mass plant + harvest now, it's so much easier to face the repetition now than it was in the past, at least for me lol.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Apr 1, 2018)

amanda1983 said:


> I'm so glad we can mass plant + harvest now, it's so much easier to face the repetition now than it was in the past, at least for me lol.



Oh man, it has made ALL the difference. I don't mind the gardening events but it was the tedium of planting and watering that got to me, especially being disabled with limited energy. Being able to plant, harvest, and water so quickly has made the entire game so much more enjoyable. When I see a friend whose garden needs watering, instead of a heavy sigh at having to go water 20 spots, it's pure happiness at being able to easily help. 

And I absolutely adore the scramblers. I want them at my camp and in my RL home. XD


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 1, 2018)

Jailene said:


> I only have three friends on the game and all three are sadly inactive so I'm kinda at a disadvantage here.



You should add people from the Friend ID thread (click me). Go to the last page(s) and add friend IDs that are posted there. I have over 60 friends who are all active ( always on from 1 - 6 hours ago each ). I was able to finish the first half of the event in 1 day and a half. Literally all of my friends are from that thread. Also add me because I'm super active.


----------



## ESkill (Apr 2, 2018)

I've got striped and floral scramblers if anyone needs them. Just let me know and tell me your friend ID


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2018)

My catch rates are *amazing.* Much better than they've been for any of the other gardening events I've participated in.  I'm finished with the first half and am just chilling until the second half.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 3, 2018)

I gotta say, the new gardening tools make this a lot less of a pain. Dare I say almost enjoyable?
I?m cautiously optimistic about the second half tomorrow!


----------



## SpookyMemes (Apr 3, 2018)

I finished the pink flower half and I just need the cat cap for the orange flowers but I'm already losing motivation because NONE OF THE CAMPERS ARE GIVING ME SEEEDS

it's not even the catch rates it's the lack of seeds that I'm getting and sharing eggs won't do anything because if I'm not getting orange seeds how am I going to be able to share floral scramblers so I can get more seeds?? I hate gardening events so much iqowjdoemwskxm

and every time I do quests for villagers they give me mushrooms. Even the red and green ones! I gave up on the Mario event so I don't need them aaaaaaaaa

I really can't with two events going at the same time. Makes it so much harder


----------



## ESkill (Apr 4, 2018)

SpookyMemes said:


> I finished the pink flower half and I just need the cat cap for the orange flowers but I'm already losing motivation because NONE OF THE CAMPERS ARE GIVING ME SEEEDS
> 
> it's not even the catch rates it's the lack of seeds that I'm getting and sharing eggs won't do anything because if I'm not getting orange seeds how am I going to be able to share floral scramblers so I can get more seeds?? I hate gardening events so much iqowjdoemwskxm
> 
> ...



I have a lot of florals I can give you. Zipper should give you seeds any time you share scramblers. You can also buy the pink ones from Lloyd, and I can put the florals on the pink flowers.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2018)

Alright, my catch rates are decidedly worse this round.  I only caught 2/15 for my first batch.


----------



## Purpur (Apr 4, 2018)

Shame on everyone flooding the empty flowers with part 1 eggs... Rage blocked friends who did it several times. Like what the hell... Better not sharing at all then filling the empty slots with totally useless eggs.


----------



## allainah (Apr 4, 2018)

Purpur said:


> Shame on everyone flooding the empty flowers with part 1 eggs... Rage blocked friends who did it several times. Like what the hell... Better not sharing at all then filling the empty slots with totally useless eggs.



right!! i hate people who do this :/ i block them as well


----------



## NiamhACPC (Apr 4, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I gotta say, the new gardening tools make this a lot less of a pain. Dare I say almost enjoyable?



I've never actually made it to my 5-person limit per watering period before now. And being able to plant or harvest 20 seeds at a time with at most 4 or 5 taps feels miraculous to me. It frees me up to do more for others, which I'm really glad about, in addition to me not dreading a zillion taps to come with the second half. I do have specific physical limitations so I may seem to be overly excited about these changes. it's definitely not a minor improvement for me, but a major upgrade in QOL.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2018)

Oof.  This is painful actually.  I've only got 7 of each right now, and I can tell you much more than 14 spawned today. :/


----------



## Bcat (Apr 4, 2018)

My catchrates are actually really good??? So far at least.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2018)

Bcat said:


> My catchrates are actually really good??? So far at least.
> View attachment 215768



Good for you bae!  My luck has been terrible so far.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 5, 2018)

Bcat said:


> My catchrates are actually really good??? So far at least.
> View attachment 215768



Was your catchrate bad in the first part? Mine was good but my catchrate in 2nd part is bad so far


----------



## Vonny (Apr 5, 2018)

Day 2 and I only have like 12 of the common one and 2 of the uncommon :c the good news though is if I don’t complete this event then my obsession with completing events will end and I’ll be free from this abusive game


----------



## Garrett (Apr 5, 2018)

Planted 20 blue roses this morning. Caught one bug. 

That's right, one single bug from two full beds of flowers.


----------



## tamtam (Apr 5, 2018)

The spawn/catch rate is atrocious!  I have awesome friends, but in the last 12 hours I've had 3 scramblers shared with me (and I didn't catch any of them!)  Tells me I'm not the only one having a problem.  Now, I only need 3 more items to complete and 1 I could trade flowers for, but I want the table!!! grrrr   I'll keep plugging and I hope they start playing with spawn/drop rates (only way I finished last time).


----------



## Bcat (Apr 5, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> Was your catchrate bad in the first part? Mine was good but my catchrate in 2nd part is bad so far



No. I caught almost all of my first few batches. It’s starting to get worse now however. I’m lucky if I get half


----------



## NiamhACPC (Apr 5, 2018)

Purpur said:


> Shame on everyone flooding the empty flowers with part 1 eggs... Rage blocked friends who did it several times. Like what the hell... Better not sharing at all then filling the empty slots with totally useless eggs.



I was going to reply to this earlier and say that for me it's been just one egg here and there and it doesn't really bother me.

Then someone filled all ten of my empty roses (that sat there for hours) with part 1 eggs and...I BLOCKED THEIR BUTT.

Now I feel terrible because I have fewer part 1 eggs than I should after this and I'm afraid I late-night gave them to someone when I meant to use the part 2 eggs.

Moral of the story: I completely support blocking people who do this, but please don't do it to me because I'm just a well-meaning idiot.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 5, 2018)

I’m having baaaad butterfly flash backs with my current catch rate. 






And to any of my in game friends I still need both types of scramblers! I’m way behind for this event.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Apr 5, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> And to any of my in game friends I still need both types of scramblers! I’m way behind for this event.



Heh, I got your back but every time I've been on today I've managed to miss when you've had space to share! XD (Until just now.)

I'm done with everything but the last two goals for the sparkle stones and leaf tickets, so I'm happy. I'll still be playing to get those but my in-game friends can share their eggs with those who need them more.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 6, 2018)

Spawn and catch rate is still giving me the rage. I hate Nintendo today!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 6, 2018)

This event has been tougher than the previous events for me partly because I'm not playing quite as much and partly because my RNG has been very low for this event. That said, I want to thank everyone who was able to get scramblers to me so far! You all rock, and I know it's not always easy to help your friends, so thank you!!!!! Also, I wanted to apologize for not getting as many scramblers as I would like to my friends. I've caught half (or less) of what I've been given, but I'm trying to get these little eggs back to my awesome friends. Good luck finishing the event everyone!!!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 6, 2018)

I finished the dapper rewards today and I’m 7 majestic scramblers away from the table!


----------



## ESkill (Apr 6, 2018)

Finally got the table so I'm pretty much done. I don't really mind if I get the sparkle stones and leaf tickets, but I'll still try for them haha. My catch rates were pretty decent and I had a lot of help from friends.  I'll keep planting flowers and catching so I can keep sharing. I'm glad I can take it easy for a bit


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 6, 2018)

NiamhACPC said:


> Heh, I got your back but every time I've been on today I've managed to miss when you've had space to share! XD (Until just now.)
> 
> I'm done with everything but the last two goals for the sparkle stones and leaf tickets, so I'm happy. I'll still be playing to get those but my in-game friends can share their eggs with those who need them more.



I couldn’t see this post yesterday it was so strange! It said you had posted but the last post I could see was mine. Thank you for all of your sharing! I was out of sync with you a lot too, I find my playing times are often when my friends are busy or asleep. I’m done now. I’m so happy to have this theme!


----------



## ESkill (Apr 9, 2018)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Spawn and catch rate is still giving me the rage. I hate Nintendo today!



I wonder why I even try for these events because the catch rate seems to even worse for both your own and other's eggs(or equivalent "flowers"). I mean yeah I had kind people sharing but not everyone does and some rewards are way far up high in the list comparing to what you actually get and catch. Wish they'd just stop these things and come up with something better...


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 9, 2018)

Compared to other events, with this event I had terrible catch rates with the more rarer creatures. Luckily, I finished a few days before the end of it. But unlike other events, I finished the flower trade one day before the event ended because I wasn't getting a lot of blue roses from animals and my catch rate was so bad that I wasn't able to catch a lot of rare scramblers to be able to share and get blue flowers seeds in return. I haven't had much trouble with catch rates with other events and tbh, I'd say this event had the worst catch rates even compared to the first gardening event!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 9, 2018)

I have to say: this event was much more enjoyable than the past gardening events. It’s the only one I’ve ever actually finished!

 I think it’s primarilly because of he new gardening tools. Saved SO much time. But also my catchrates were actually great. I was lucky


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 9, 2018)

Overall... I had an alright experience when it came to this event. I wasn't sure I was going to get the Alice in Wonderland table before the event was going to end. Had to waste some leaf tickets of mine to get the table. It was a bit sad that I had to use them... :|

The catch rate on my end seemed kind of bad... I wish I had a better catch rate, so I wouldn't have had to use my leaf tickets. 

I am really grateful to the people on my friends list that helped me out in the event. Tried to be as active as possible to helped them out as well. I actually messed up in the garden a few times... Like when I was harvesting my flowers someone on my friend list was already giving me some eggs for the event. I kind of felt bad about it... I'm so sorry, Joker (Tom). Lmao. Though... Something like that happened on my end where I was giving eggs and someone on my friends list was already harvesting flowers.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 9, 2018)

I am quite relieved to be done with this event.  My catch rates at the end were terrible and I was worried I wouldn't get the table.  Luckily there are many generous members here who shared until I not only got the table but the sparkle stone as well.  I'm praying there won't be another gardening event for a long time, though.


----------



## Flare (Apr 9, 2018)

Damn I couldn't get any more dapper or majestic  scramblers bc I ended up having to do something. 

Aw well, hopefully the next gardening event brings something cool too.


----------

